# 15 month old unneutred constantly marking outside



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Why does it worry you? It's very natural behaviour that dogs use to leave messages and to 'read' what other dogs are about. I think correcting your boy for this will just end in frustration for you both. A walk is more than just a walk for your dog , it's a mental and sensory adventure which they love.


----------



## ghostcake (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm with you on that. I guess my concern is that he will start marking everywhere we go, which is essentially what he's been doing. Do they stop marking after a certain age? I'm not neutering him either. I don't want to take him to someones house or a public building and have him pee in random spots outside.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I think that most people accept that dogs will do their business outside any time. I am surprised that your dog can keep marking so often. Harley runs out after about three goes! We got Harley when he was three and a half and he only squatted. We were quite excited when he started to lift his leg - like a coming of age thing!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's not only boys who do this. Girly can mark a lot farther up a tree than most males. We always call her The Endless Bladder, for she can mark at least ten times before she runs short. I've never had another dog like her.


----------



## ghostcake (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, his bladder seems fairly roomy, haha. He probably marks about 5-6 times for every 20 minutes of walking. 

So the consensus seems to let Cloudy boy pee at his own whim? I shouldn't be concerned as to making it a habit?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I never thought to be concerned about it - Noah is a marking machine.


----------



## Hew (Feb 10, 2016)

I had the same problem but I had to stop it because my dog is getting train to be my service dog, he wanted to stop every a couple of minutes, smell everything and pee everywhere and it was hard to control him from a wheelchair.
I had to not let him smell first and every time he started to lower his head I will tag on the leach and say "no" and when he walk with his head up and looking at front and will say "yes" and give him a treat. after 2 or 3 weeks I had total control with his walking and I will let him smell and pee when I wanted him to not when he wanted.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

ghostcake said:


> I'm with you on that. I guess my concern is that he will start marking everywhere we go, which is essentially what he's been doing. Do they stop marking after a certain age? I'm not neutering him either. I don't want to take him to someones house or a public building and have him pee in random spots outside.



It wouldn't really matter if he was neutered or not. Bear is neutered and he marks a lot. Some who are not neutered never mark. If he marks now he will always mark. If you are somewhere that you don't want him to do it look for the signal that he's about to do it and command him to look at you and have a high value treat ready. Reward him for focusing his attention on you. I do this when we walk past the local cafe where they have fake hedges out the front. Bear marked these once, so now he gets a piece of chicken when we walk past this spot. He doesn't attempt to mark the hedge anymore, rather, he sits down next to the hedge and waits for chicken ?


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper marks at least a dozen times on his walk, and then he empties his bladder when he gets home. He is very careful not to use it all up too quickly.


----------



## ghostcake (Feb 10, 2016)

Katduf said:


> It wouldn't really matter if he was neutered or not. Bear is neutered and he marks a lot. Some who are not neutered never mark. If he marks now he will always mark. If you are somewhere that you don't want him to do it look for the signal that he's about to do it and command him to look at you and have a high value treat ready. Reward him for focusing his attention on you. I do this when we walk past the local cafe where they have fake hedges out the front. Bear marked these once, so now he gets a piece of chicken when we walk past this spot. He doesn't attempt to mark the hedge anymore, rather, he sits down next to the hedge and waits for chicken ?


Sounds good, I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## amanda.amore (Feb 12, 2016)

I understand your concern, in that it's such an annoyance. My guy is a service dog, so this would be totally inappropriate behavior for him. He started marking at the same time as yours - about 11 months. He learned that he was allowed to go to the bathroom only if released and never on his own accord. 
While it is a natural behavior to mark their territory, I find it plain rude to be on a walk and constantly have to stop. It is certainly possible to teach him to go at the beginning of the walk completely and not again unless you give him permission. 

When starting out, I always made sure I was consistent in letting him pee completely before our walk. After that, I took short walks, and if he tried to mark, I'd move into the street or keep him on a little bit tighter leash so he couldn't reach. When he'd regain focus, I rewarded him.


----------

